# What is this bird???



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

What is this bird called?











I always wanted this bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a Coturnix Quail  I have had quite a few before. Still have a little trio running around on clean up duty. Mine are different color varieties though.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!!! I always thought it was a button quail. I am going to buy some. How small are they and what kind of homing do they need?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a couple of pretty good sites about Coturnix Quail:

http://www.thatquailplace.com/quail/coturn1.htm

http://raisequail.com/raising_coturnix_quail.html

Terry


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. They are good websites.


----------

